# Nova Scotia Thread- Merged



## AirForceWife (17 May 2005)

Does anyone by any chance have any pictures of the PMQs in Greenwood?


----------



## George Wallace (17 May 2005)

Go to your nearest Defence Establishment and look at the PMQs.  They are the same design 'Coast to Coast'.  Small differences will appear, such as those in Kingston do not have basements for the most part, but on a whole they are all the same.  Radar Bases had mobile homes, but all major Bases basically look the same.  Only other differences are the quality to which those Bases maintain their PMQs.


----------



## Gramps (17 May 2005)

There are no pics on the below link but I can tell you that the PMQs in Greenwood are not that bad compared to other places. Rent is relatively cheap and many of the PMQs have recently gone through some renovations as well. Cheers.

http://www.cfha-alfc.forces.gc.ca/locations/greenwood_h_e.asp


----------



## AirForceWife (18 May 2005)

Thanks you guys.  The only thing that has me wondering is that the sq footage is less, compared to other bases, so I wasnt sure if it would be reliitvely the same.  So far, weve been posted to Kingston, and Winnipeg. 
I couldnt agree more with you though Gramps, the prices are amazing in Greenwood.  But we have A LOT of stuff, and theres no way we can fit it all into a 4 bdrm 1200 sq ft place.  I see the SOs have bigger places - oh if he could just get promoted faster, lol. We need the size of those places!


----------



## TCBF (18 May 2005)

Try phoning or e-mailing base housing at Greenwood.  They should be able to fax or e-mail you the floorplans and measurements of the various designs.  This done with a  PMQ msg will allow so residents to plan their furniture arrangements ( or sell what won't fit!).   Give it a whirl!


----------



## bossi (23 May 2005)

Tarutig said:
			
		

> ...   But we have A LOT of stuff, and theres no way we can fit it all into a 4 bdrm 1200 sq ft place.   I see the SOs have bigger places - oh if he could just get promoted faster, lol. We need the size of those places!



That's odd - I thought the size of one's PMQ was linked to the family size, and availability ... not furniture (?)


----------



## Gramps (23 May 2005)

"That's odd - I thought the size of one's PMQ was linked to the family size, and availability ... not furniture (?)"

I believe you are correct on this point. You are also limited to the amount of furniture that can be shipped at DND's expense. From what I remember you are entitled to 20,000lbs, anything over and above that is billed to the member.


----------



## aesop081 (23 May 2005)

Gramps said:
			
		

> "That's odd - I thought the size of one's PMQ was linked to the family size, and availability ... not furniture (?)"
> 
> I believe you are correct on this point. You are also limited to the amount of furniture that can be shipped at DND's expense. From what I remember you are entitled to 20,000lbs, anything over and above that is billed to the member.



Thats correct.......20k lbs is the max that they pay for


----------



## Cybelle24 (6 Oct 2005)

Hi everyone,

I'm a 24 year-old-girl living in the province of Quebec, I'm not in the CF but my boyfriend has been for almost 10 years now. In June 2006 (when his class to be an ACS tech is over), we will be posted outside the province and right now, our choice of posting is Nova Scotia, at the Shearwater base or the Greenwood base. 

I would like to know if some people on this forum are currently living there or have been posted there in the past, and if so, what are your impressions ?? What do you think of Shearwater or Greenwood ?? How is it to live in Nova Scotia, is the cost of living very high ?? Are the civilian houses expensive ?? Are there many job opportunities for the wives/girlfriends ?? Basically, every piece of information you can tell me about Nova Scotia or Shearwater or Greenwood interests me.


Thanks in advance and I'm waiting for your comments !!


----------



## Inch (6 Oct 2005)

Shearwater doesn't offer much of a choice as far as which aircraft he will work on, it's only Sea Kings and in 3-4 years we'll be switching over to the Cyclones. Greenwood can offer Hercs or Auroras to work on.

Shearwater is part of the Halifax Regional Municipality, Halifax is the largest city in the Maritimes so make your own conclusion about job prospects for wives/girlfriends. Greenwood on the other hand is located in the Annapolis Valley and the opportunities are very few and far in between for spouses in that area, especially if you're a professional such as an accountant, banker, or something to that effect. It's a very small town type of area and all major shopping you'll want to do will be done in Halifax.

Being posted to Shearwater doesn't mean you have to live in the city either, there are areas around Shearwater that can offer the small town type of atmosphere while at the same time being close enough to commute to work and "play".

As for cost of living, you'll have more money in your pocket since income tax is quite a bit lower here than in Quebec, though I think house prices are a bit higher than you'd find in Quebec. It's not unreasonable though. Check http://www.mls.ca/map.aspx to get an idea of prices in the area. Houses are going to be more expensive in Halifax than the surrounding areas, but that's the same with any city.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Heatwave (10 Oct 2005)

Cybelle24,

Don't be surprised if you don't get much input on this topic.  I say this, because Inch, more or less, covered it quite accurately.  Although his post was quite short, he based it on the facts and left personal feelings/opinions aside.  Sure, you may get some advocates for both areas, but Inch's information was on the ball.  Having been posted to both bases, and remaining in contact with friends at both locations, I can ensure that things haven't changed very much.  Even his housing info was correct.  The cost of housing in Nova Scotia has jumped considerably in the last few years, and you can expect it to be more expensive than the Majority of Quebec (especially northern Quebec, such as Bagotville, Chicoutimi, Jonquiere, etc.).  But it shouldn't be a major shock by the jump in price.  Take it from me.....someone that just moved from Halifax to Comox (Vancouver Isle.), now there's a shock in price!  

Either way, I'm sure you'll get to love it down East.  Bonne Chance.

Chimo!


----------



## Springroll (10 Oct 2005)

I live in Cole Harbour, which is about 15 to 20 minutes away from Halifax. We bought our house a year ago, and just within the last year our property taxes have skyrocketed. Houses in my area a year ago were in the range of $135k to $150k and now they are pricing in around $145k to $165k. Highest house in my neighbourhood right now is $169k(and not worth it!) I can't do any comparisons based on Quebec, but I can compare to Victoria, my home town. Housing is cheaper out here if you want to buy, otherwise it can be expensive to rent. Many things are more expensive here than else where, like milk and gas for example. Where we live, we are about 10 minutes from Shearwater. There are quite a few job opportunities depending on what you are looking to do. The wage is lower than what I am used to, but I am not the primary bread winner so my money goes to the fun stuff(and the high heating bills in the winter!) Halifax is a nice place to be. Very friendly and easy going and things run alot slower here than elsewhere in the country that I have been. I think you wwould like it here. It took me a while to get used to it, but I do really like it out here now and am trying to convince my family to move out here and out of Victoria.

Hope this helps you out. 
I would also suggest to check out this website http://www.halifax.ca/


----------



## Shadow Cat (11 Oct 2005)

I also live in Cole Harbour and have to agree with pretty much everything that was already said here.

Our unemployment rate is at 5.3% right now and like Springroll said sometimes the wages aren't the best but if you are willing to look and be patient for the right job I am sure that you would find something that you are happy with.  I know that I am happy right now as I make a very good wage working for the city.

Like someone else said you are not forced to live in the city and there are plenty of options in regards to housing possibilites.  There are the PMQ's not sure on their condition though, plenty of houses, apartments and rental houses.  If you move a little further out from the city your housing costs will be a little cheaper.  

Over all there are plenty of opportunties here and the area is beautiful.  Not looking forward to moving in the next month to 8 months.


----------



## Heatwave (11 Oct 2005)

Oh yes, one more thing that you may find difficult to accept.  There is no Sunday shopping!  It's not my intent to get into a debate over this, just a simple "head's up."  When you're used to it, you have to make quite the adjustment to accept that there is none.....especially when you have visitors that wish to  spend some money on a Sunday.  Mind you, there's always the Waterfront, a beautiful place in itself (and it is permitted to remain open on Sundays).  As well, most stores are open until 2100 hrs Saturday, to try to accomodate this.  
Just FYI.

Chimo!


----------



## brin11 (11 Oct 2005)

I've never been posted to either base but I've lived quite a few years of my life in Nova Scotia.  I currently live only 10 minutes from Greenwood.  The people from the base I speak to (I see alot as I work in a veterinary hospital with many clients from Greenwood) all seem to enjoy the lifestyle in the Annapolis Valley excepting those who are the hardcore city people.  If you like to visit the city on occasion its about 1 1/2 hours from Greenwood.  As for doing major shopping in the city, I guess it depends on what you're looking for.  Most people do just fine with the occasional  visit to Halifax as there's sufficient shopping for most things either in Greenwood itself or New Minas; about 20-25 min. from Greenwood.  I'm not pro/con either place just giving you more information.  Personally, I'll be moving closer to the city in the next few months for other reasons but I do love it in the Valley.  You can find a single family home for $140 000-$160 000 easily and those are nice homes.  I have a b&b for sale if you're interested.   

Good luck on your next posting wherever you go.


----------



## NavyGirl280 (13 Oct 2005)

Cybelle24,


     I currently live in Shearwater. I live in a 3 story, 3 bedroom home and I pay $700 plus utilities. Our rent will be going up very shortly by $25. We enjoy living here. Some of the duplex's around here (and even the homes) are in rough shape but they are currently expanding 3 of them in my area alone as we speak). Our home was redone last summer and it is beautiful inside/out. There isn't much around here to do if you don't drive. We are on a bus route so that helps. There are no stores to walk to persay. Just the canex, the gym and rink. There's an aviation center and the base itself. I have only been here for 3 months but so far its a step up from the area I just moved from. I was previously living in the city but in a place much worse off. If considering Shearwater (or surrounding areas) I would check with the potential places first and make sure it's a safe place to move a family. There is so much to do here for someone who is just moving here. I have lived here my entire life and still find things to do. There is plenty of work to be found in the city for yourself as well.


On the other hand, I grew up in the valley so I do know what it's like there for a lifestyle. Greenwood is a beautiful place to live. (We still drive down there on a Saturday just for the shopping and to visit). However, as someone already mentioned, we don't have Sunday shopping. It was discussed in a recent vote and lost to majority      
The people in Greenwood (as in Halifax) are very nice. There isn't a lot to do in Greenwood but the price of living is much cheaper. The jobs are in slim pickings in the valley as well. The shopping center is within walking distance from the base. There is plenty to do and see no matter where to decide to go. Either way you should enjoy the East Coast (and may I be the 1st to tell you - Welcome! )

S.Bradbury


----------



## Cybelle24 (18 Oct 2005)

Thanks a lot to everyone who answered my question. Your information is VERY valuable to me.

I don't know much about Nova Scotia and this is the first time in my life that I will go on a posting with my boyfriend, so of course I'm kind of nervous and I have many questionings about it. My main concern is will I be able to find an good job ?? I have a bachelor's degree in Translation - my mother tongue is French since I'm a Quebec native but I'm bilingual - so I hope it will help me to find some work. The other day, my boyfriend mentionned to me he had heard that there is a Translation department on every Canadian base. Anyone knows if it's true ?? I sure hope it is, because it would be an amazing opportunity for me to find a job right in my field.

Once again, I want to thank you all for taking the time to answer my question and give me information about Nova Scotia. Maybe sometimes you think that what you have to say is trivial, well write it anyway 'cause for someone like me who has never been on a posting before and who knows very little about Nova Scotia, *there is no trivial piece of information*.

So keep on writing people !!


----------



## Springroll (18 Oct 2005)

I have a neighbour who was teaching french at one of the school here. I can talk to her about it, if you like?


----------



## Cybelle24 (19 Oct 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> I have a neighbour who was teaching french at one of the school here. I can talk to her about it, if you like?



Thanks a lot, that's a good idea. What I would need to know is if a degree in teaching is required to teach French in schools in Nova Scotia, or if being bilingual is enough ?? Because I'm bilingual and I have a degree in translation but NOT in teaching. If you could ask that question to your friend, it would be very helpful to me.

Thanks a lot !!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (20 Oct 2005)

Just because this sat for a whole day and no one responded I will tell you that in Ontario one does NOT need a teaching degree to be a SUBSTITUTE teacher in French as they are so short that some are actually doing full-time jobs in some places.
I would have no reason to think that some places in NS would be any different but I'm sure there would be a website somewhere there that could help you further....


----------



## Springroll (22 Oct 2005)

Cybelle24 said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot, that's a good idea. What I would need to know is if a degree in teaching is required to teach French in schools in Nova Scotia, or if being bilingual is enough ?? Because I'm bilingual and I have a degree in translation but NOT in teaching. If you could ask that question to your friend, it would be very helpful to me.
> 
> Thanks a lot !!



My neighbour has been out of town the last week or so, but her husband says she should be home by wednesday next week, so as soon as I talk to her, I will private message you and fill you in. Sorry about the wait.


----------



## Taracotta (25 Oct 2005)

I too am posted to Shearwater. I am going to be there mid November. I will be in a PMQ for a few months until dh and I find a home. I wanted to say that family is close there for us and so I'm not so nervous, but it is our first posting there. Our first choice was Greenwood and Shearwater was our second choice. We are actually glad we got Shearwater for "more to do", but as far as housing...Greenwood is cheaper in the long run.  I'm thinking that I shouldn't have too hard of a time finding a part time job while my girls are in school for the day. They are 8 and 5. Well...take care and good luck. 

Taracotta (currently in Borden, Ontario)


----------



## Tigs (26 Oct 2005)

Hi there, Im hoping someone can help me out a bit. Does anyone know if living in Greenwood is more expensive than living in Ontario (kingston)? Grocery/Gas/Utility/Taxes wise?
I just found out that you are taxed on food in NS... not too happy with that one.. but what can ya do.


----------



## Tigs (26 Oct 2005)

Does anyone know if the Qs are segregated (sp?) in Greenwood? I thought all bases werent anymore... but the cfha site shows that they are


----------



## dgrayca (26 Oct 2005)

This tool is helpful for comparing cost of living:
http://www.salaryexpert.com/index.cfm?FuseAction=COLCalculator.USCOL


----------



## mover1 (26 Oct 2005)

Stupid site all it did was add the HST and told me I needed to make 15 percent more.

Greenwood to ontario. You only pay HST on processed food. And heating oil, Medicine, and the other necessities. But you save it all because you can't shop here on a Sunday.

Things cost less here in Greenwood than in Ontario for the most part anyways.


----------



## Tigs (26 Oct 2005)

That site told me the same thing... have to make $500 more.  I sure hope thats not right.


----------



## 3rd Horseman (26 Oct 2005)

Having lived in Greenwood and just down the road from Kingston my opinion would be living in Kingston is more expensive. Food, fuel is about the same say just a little more in Greenwood but housing taxes are far greater in kingston by alot. I am assuming you mean Kingston On not Kingston NS.

enjoy kingston it is a lovely town and worth the extra money.
We are so lucky in the maritimes.


----------



## mover1 (27 Oct 2005)

3rd Horseman said:
			
		

> We are so lucky in the maritimes.



No we are not. Where is the sunday shopping, Where is customer service. Why is everything so backwards and behind the times here. In the 15 years since I left, instead of progressing the whole province regresses into a shambles.

No one care's about the ECMA's except easteners. Sociables...give me a break. Lazy dirty people and ex-cons hanging out at timmies. (Shave dammit, take a bath and wash your clothes. High top sneakers are out as well as skin tight jeans. the 80's are dead)    And tons litteraly tons of fat kids. 
 WE ARE NOT SCOTTISH,.,.,If i ever meet the Alexander Keiths dirtbag I will personally kick his stupid nuts..... and the guy who thought of it..... and the people who make those dumb ass commercials. 
Call me a disenchanted maritimer.


----------



## CallOfDuty (27 Oct 2005)

Whoooooaa......lol Mover, who pissed in your cornflakes????  Come on, its not that bad is it??
PS- You're right about the fat kids!
Steve


----------



## Siggywife (27 Oct 2005)

We have just moved to Shearwater this past summer from Kingston and I would go back in a heart beat... Everything is backwards and costs so much more.. 7 dollars for 4 litres of milk?... Ontario 4 bucks..Gas over a dollar a litre Ontario 80 cents ...cheese, yogurt, bananas and so on.. I have had to go back to work to help pay for the food... The PLD is going up to 396 a month which has doubled...this will only help to pay for oil for the winter.. 

It is beautiful out here but I really do miss Ontario..

Siggy


----------



## mover1 (27 Oct 2005)

Its a beautiful piece of the world.  However you have to deal with people who have been here for the past three hundred years. If you don't walk the walk or can't understand the talk, then you might have a hard time of it.


----------



## Gramps (27 Oct 2005)

I have lived in Greenwood for slightly over four years, I used to live in New Brunswick and am from PEI so, I have lived in all three and I would have to say that Greenwood is the most screwed up, boring and insignificant community I have ever had the misfortune of living in. All I can say about it is that the best part of Greenwood is seeing it in my rearview mirror as I drive away. Its not just the Valley either, people all across this province seem to have a hard time even driving the speed limit. I think that there is some unwritten law that states you are only allowed to drive as fast as your age (90 years old = 90Km/h). As mover 1 stated THIS IS NOT SCOTLAND!!!!!! I have been to the real Scotland a few times and it is not here for Christ's sake! The Keith's guy is even more annoying than the Canadian Tire guy. Sociables are retarded and by the way Keith's beer is swill. Even Halifax is boring and (here we go, I am about to piss some of you off) The Lower Deck SUCKS ASS!! The happiest day of my career will be when the movers show up and I am out of here for good. Now, that feels much better.


----------



## Tigs (27 Oct 2005)

3rd Horseman said:
			
		

> Having lived in Greenwood and just down the road from Kingston my opinion would be living in Kingston is more expensive. Food, fuel is about the same say just a little more in Greenwood but housing taxes are far greater in kingston by alot. I am assuming you mean Kingston On not Kingston NS.
> 
> enjoy kingston it is a lovely town and worth the extra money.
> We are so lucky in the maritimes.


Your right, I was asking about Kingston ON.... we were in Kingston, so thats why I was comparing it... we are being posted to Greenwood and I cant wait... we despised Kingston!


----------



## Sub_Guy (27 Oct 2005)

Gramps!!  I AGREE 100%  Halifax is a hole, the lower deck is crap, and the Kieths guy needs an ass kicking  :skull:


----------



## PViddy (27 Oct 2005)

> The Keith's guy is even more annoying than the Canadian Tire guy.



Oh man, that was a good one.


I'll start with you.

PV


----------



## BOSNwife (27 Oct 2005)

Siggywife said:
			
		

> The PLD is going up to 396 a month which has doubled...


PLD only went up to $374.


----------



## PViddy (28 Oct 2005)

ATTN:  Gramps.....lol.  it seems you are not alone in your hatred of the Can. Tire Guy!

http://my.yahoo.com/rogers_y_frame.php?mh=0&url=http://www.macleans.ca/topstories/life/article.jsp?content=20051031_114409_114409

cheers

PV


----------



## mechanic_chick (2 Nov 2005)

*Well.. when my family was there about 5 years ago they were.. they are here as well in Shilo.. 


Officers have different rows.. completley away from Ncm quarters I  do believe , as being a child with a Father whos a Warrent and my friend Dad's being The CO and a Lt. Col. haha.. they had seperate everything , I remember going to ablock party and they were all nice but gave me funny looks ( knowing I was an ncm's daughter ) , funny how it is huh lol.*


----------



## Unknown C/S (3 Nov 2005)

Very interesting topic......... It would be an eye opener to find out how many bases still practice this segregation of classes.
   I served over 25 years (Army) and never saw a base that did not openly flaunt this style of living. As a soldier I couldn't give a rats @#$%^.  
   As a Father I saw how hurtful it was to the "dependant" children. It really incubated, from an early age, an "us and them" mentality. Once they hit high school the children had been trained that you don't cross the military cultural class line. Prior to that it was the parents that quietly enforced this rule (imagine the shock on the officers wives faces next door in that upscale base local, when an NCM's wife pulled into the officers driveway in an NCM car and unloaded her NCM child. My goodness, even that NCM dog looked a little ratty......)
   I imagine that this will continue as the walls are still defended by this archaic mindset. 

   Now wait for the other sides defence...............


----------



## AmmoTech90 (3 Nov 2005)

Gagetown is segregated between JRs, SNCO/WO, Officers.

My row house was being torn so CFHA told me to drive around and check out the empty houses and get back to them with a list of ones I might like to move into.  So I pick some out, the first couple I was told no, it's too big for your family size.  The next one was the right size, but was told, you cant have it, its in the SNCO lines.  Luckily I had been promoted, pointed that out, got the keys.

I'm sure there are SNCOs living in the JRs lines, just because they have been there so long, same as I was, possibly even CFR'd officers.  Of course having no kids, I didn't run into any of the problems other posters have mentioned.

You want an us and them mentatlity, try working with Brits for a bit.  Individual officers can be fine, but there is definately a class shadow lurking there.


----------



## sigtech (3 Nov 2005)

Kingston isn't segeregated, Segregation base on rank is a waste of time. What happens when you move off the base , I did and beside me is a Chief WO and a Major, opps guess I best sell my place and move  >


----------



## camochick (3 Nov 2005)

I lived 14 years on bases in Canada, segregated bases, and I never felt bad about my dad being an ncm. I hung out with officer's children, Ncm's children, we didnt care, we were kids and wanted to play (plus we all went to the same school, and they didnt segregate the classes, so you didnt really know who you made friends with). I guess maybe I was oblivious to any real discrimination, if there was any.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (3 Nov 2005)

I am surprised to hear that Gagetown is segregated...as I know several Sgts that live among the officers on Dakota...and when dh and I moved in to our duplex I had a neighbor proclaim to me that we should move "this is the Sgts and WO's housing, you don't belong here" Dh was a "lowly little 2Lt" at the time...I was intimidated by the WO's wife next door. Now I can name a dozen or so officers who have moved in on my street...so much for the Sgt/WO area. Conversely I know of several officers living in row houses next door to Cpls and the like...one friend of ours even lives just a few units away from one member of the troop he commands.

I think the base commander is currently trying to stop the segregation...but if members of staff at CFHA continue to opperate in the Rankist attitude segregation will continue.

I, for one, am definately not rankist...my best friend is a Cpl's wife, my kids play with Pte's kids, and I have coffee and do crafts with a plethera of all ranks. It is too bad that there are not more accepting people out there. People are people, who cares what rank you wear at work...chances are you are still a fun person to hang with.


----------



## Unknown C/S (3 Nov 2005)

Artywife; Let me play the devils advocate here...............

I will take you back maybe 70 years or so.... location Macon, Georgia, USA.

I believe that my chidren see no difference in who they play with. I live in a community where the race/ religion/background or ethnic minority of the child makes no difference to me. As a matter of fact we have 4 "*****" families in the block. And we have a ------- child at my son/daughters school. I believe that people are people............

Now launch yourself forward:

The fact that you were aware of everyones rank within your block indicates that this is still an issue. The bottom line is does the member of th C.F. that you live with condone this approach?  Will he/she invite the mother and father over for a BBQ? I have witnessed this type of patronizing gesture (look I can tolerate other ranks!!)  I believe that this may be even worse.

This problem still exists, If you were sincere then you probably would not know, or care about the rank of the families around you.

I think that the C.F will get there. It will be a long journey though.........



(By the way, I am a WASP I do not have a axe to grind. I just do not like segregation or class systems)


----------



## crazyleggs (3 Nov 2005)

If my memory serves me right, all Capts and below were together.  The CFHA site refers to Senior Officers for some of the housing.  That section of MQs is for Majors and above.  We used to call those streets "lifer's row".  The MQs in Greenwood are not bad at all either.


----------



## sigtech (3 Nov 2005)

CdnArtyWife said:
			
		

> I, for one, am definately not rankist...my best friend is a Cpl's wife, my kids play with Pte's kids, and I have coffee and do crafts with a plethera of all ranks. It is too bad that there are not more accepting people out there. People are people, who cares what rank you wear at work...chances are you are still a fun person to hang with.



The key is this what happens at home stays at home and what happens at work stays at work. Segregation had it place once apon a time i guess but if everyone can be proffisonals and not take work problems home , there is no need for it


----------



## 3rd Horseman (3 Nov 2005)

Maybe I can help,

  As the guy that wrote the SOPs for CFHA at Gagetown the segragated areas was a hot issue. Debated many times throughout my time on the G 1 staff.

  I can tell you that CFHA wanted to end segragation it was the command that wanted it kept. I for one argued for segragation not to kep people apart an creat a we they issue but to keep a poor Cpl from losing a back fence argument with a Maj. The decision was made to segragate 
Snr officers
Jnr Officers
Snr NCOs MWO CWO
Snr NCO Sgt WO
Jnr NCO
Single Jnr NCO
Single Snr NCO
Single Officer

   The areas are all mapped and devide to the exact house number and street, now the deal was to let the issue slide for the border ranks between them you could post a soldier close to the boundry for a housinmg shortage need but it had to close to the boundry.

   Remember this was done to protect soldiers not separate the Snr Officers thinking they were elite.


----------



## 3rd Horseman (3 Nov 2005)

Still got the Verbal Tag so I cant edit my poor typos, clicked to fast sorry.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (3 Nov 2005)

The only reason that I know officers live on my street (and I do not actually know their rank) is because they happened to be on course with or work with my dh. That leads me to assume that they are officers of some type. My neighbor made it very clear to me upon my arrival what rank her hubby was and that we did not belong...I still do not know what rank my other neighbors are...and their kids have babysat mine.

I know what rank my best friend's hubby is because she told me that once I found out, we would not be allowed to be friends...let alone have dinner parties together...

Edited to add: When I lived in Greenwood 10 years ago and went to High School there, I didn't even know which kids were military and which were civilian much less rank...except the obvious kids that lived in the Qs...I figured they were military...but that was my powerfull deductive reasoning at its best again. I still, to this day, have no idea where what rank lives where in Gwood. I may have been just an unconscious kid...but I was oblivious to any segregation at that time.

I personally don't care what rank people are, but that is me personally. I can not speak for everyone. I am ashamed that there is a rankist part of society within the CF, just as I am ashamed that there is racism and discrimination against other people's chosen religion or culture. Again, that is me, personally. I strive to not get caught up in it. Though I am not always successfull as I have lost many good friends once they found out what rank my husband was...they felt intimidated to come by, their hubby's told them not to cross the line. That dissapoints me, but as I have come to realize in my 4 short years associated with the CF, such is life.


----------



## SHF (4 Nov 2005)

I currently live at 14 Wing Greenwood.  There is really only one segregated area.  It is 6th and 7th.  The PMQs there are the nicest homes on the wing, but the remaining PMQs have, for the most part, been upgraded.  The residents of the segregatd area are typically COs and Branch Heads (Majs & LCols).  I know most of them and they work hard and most serve well.  Just as they have reserved parking, bigger officers, admin assistants, they have bigger PMQs and all live in the same area.  They uproot their families and will move of the"street of dreams" every 2-3 years.  Most would love stability and a chance to buy a home and give their families real houses, but they made career choices to climb the ladder.  Should they be provided decent housing? Yes.   

When all the PMQ sections were segregated here years ago, I was a Cpl.  In 1988, I didn't want to live next to any senior officers and surely to god, I didn't want to live next to MWOs or CWOs.  We hung out, made noise, and did our thing (mostly before the dance or after the dance at the Club COPRI - JRs Mess).  Certainly then the living arrangements all made sense.  

I grew up in PMQs in the 60s and 70s.  My father was a MCPL and I attended the military run schools.  There was no poor behaviour towards us from senior ranking folks or their kids.  I only recall one kid in all that time who was a little pretentious over his father's rank.  

I lived and worked on all sides of the fences.  I've been a Pte, I've been an MWO, and now I'm an aging Capt.  Some of you folks have your wires crossed.  *This class or rankism crap you're ranting about is BS.*  Good lord, of course senior folks have more priveleges or different work circumstances.  They also have significantlly different resposnsibilties, the higher in rank they go.  As a Cpl I didn't put in many late days at work, but as an MWO, I had folks working for me who needed my support, so I stayed late until all was well.  The same goes for senior officers - some of these fellas and gals don't get home until mid evening.  For some the work continues over their co-workers' BBQ.  

Me, I'd rather live in my own home.  The ranks who don't have that luxury can keep their PMQs.  The senior folks who move every couple years to serve or chase careers can keep their segregated street.  It's no skin off my nose.  You folks who believe that your senior officers think of you as an underclass, have some personal issues you should deal with.  

Back to the beginning, there is talk here about desegregating the remaining street.


----------



## sigtech (4 Nov 2005)

CFHA is removing segregation? Well not really yes you can live anywhere in Kingston if you can afford the high high rent , so some Q's have only Majors and above in them. Should there be some segregation yes I do believe the senior officers and NCO's (MWO and above) should have there own little corner. I as a Cpl don't really want to know what is going on in their life's , it is the same as if you where working in civie land would you really want to live next to your boss?

Yes if you can leave what happens at work at work, and what happens at home at home this shouldn't be a problem but this doesn't always happen. So with in reason segregation is a needed evil. I am friends with Officers that I lived beside before I left the Q's will these friendships change if these people ever became my boss , you bet your bippy. No matter how nice a guy is, there is a line be it in the military or in Civie land, Management is Management and workers are workers. i guess if you want to live the life or Management then take the steps that are necessary to either be a Officer and get promoted. Remember the grass isn't always greener on the other side of the segregated fence.

I am changing my toon a little bit from the earlier post but only after some thought. We are a class driven world it would be nice if there was such a thing as a classless socity , but I do belive other countys have tired that and failed


----------



## Unknown C/S (4 Nov 2005)

SHF

To counter your opinion would take far too much time. 

Fact: Airbases have a different mentality than Army.

Fact: I too endorse purchasing a house, plan for the future

Fact:  I too spent long hours at work during my career. some of those hours were spent sorting out the substandard housing provided to lower ranks.

I have had soldiers come to me to report they were ordered out of area's (while walking the dog as it was not "their" area)

The point here is; military members are given SHARP training. diversification training, cultural awareness briefings (overseas tours) yet they miss the point in their own backyard.

The wires are not crossed. All the same military yet different standards of living for military families. PMQ's (wherever they are) that sit empty should be filled regardless of rank. If the occupant is loud, unruly, or a pig then they are removed.

I too have known many very good senior officers and have many friends in the upper echelon in the ranks. It does need to be said that they are not the offenders. Junior officers who have not put in the time nor paid their dues are the worst offenders of trying to maintain the old british class system.

This is not the 50's,60's or even the 70's......... Many young C.F. members are not only better educated than we were (I believe the same generation of stork was resupplying hospitals for both of us...) but in some cases better educated than "management" 
It is a different world  now and this should be reflected in how the base housing is administered


----------



## SHF (6 Nov 2005)

Unk C/S,

Surprisingly in spite of our differing points of view and personal experiences, we agree on a lot.  DND & to a lesser point CFHA must ensure that all military housing and accommodations are satisfactory for family or individual living.  The Qs in Shannon Park were horrid, and the old singles and duplexes in Griesbach were a mess.  Desegregating doesn't solve this problem.  Leadership does.  I am visiting Petawawa now, and I am quite surprised at the poor condition of the PMQs.  Greenwood has spent millions on infrastructure improvements, as have other bases.  There is a drastic difference between the Qs here in Pet and G'wood, yet in reference to the original thread question, Greenwood still has segregation.  You can have a neighbourhood that is setup for a specific rank group and still have good housing for other rank groups.  I put forth that fighting the segregation battle is the wrong battle.  Ensuring our young privates and officers have decent and affordable housing is the real fight.  

I find your point about the young folks joining today having better education interesting.  We seem to have allowed this mindset of better educated subordinates to affect several leadership decisions.  When you join the military, the education that you have prior to entry means squat with regards to how you must be treated.  All subordinates must be treated fairly.  Sometimes you get the carrot, sometimes you get the stick.  I don't sit down with any subordinates in initial interviews and ask them what school they went to.  Privileges are earned from solid work effort and results.  I find it annoying when I hear how the young soldiers, sailors and techs of today are better educated than we were so we should cut them some slack or use different leadership styles to solely suit their sensitivities.  Discipline knows no education lines.  Good leaders must fairly enforce the rules and regulations and have the the wisdom to judge if a real infraction has occurred. 

As I mentioned you and I have different military life experiences.  You have your thoughts, I have mine.  

Cheers


----------



## GO!!! (10 Nov 2005)

I've seen the nicer officers quarters, but I've also seen the rents that they pay.

You want to pay 1200-1400$ a month in rent for a house you don't own?

Have at'er! 

I'll drive past your rental house in a vehicle I paid off, to a house on a 10 year mortgage (9 now) to a wife who can have a career too, because mine doe'snt make me move every 24 months.

Yup, I sure envy those guys! 

Give it a break! I swear if this army did'nt have anything to complain about, the silence would be deafening.


----------



## Cloud Cover (10 Nov 2005)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> I've seen the nicer officers quarters, but I've also seen the rents that they pay.
> 
> You want to pay 1200-1400$ a month in rent for a house you don't own?
> 
> ...



Go!!! Some guy at NDHQ is probably a'fixin' to post you to Stadacona right now as the first voluntold member for the SCTF!!


----------



## Cybelle24 (19 Jan 2006)

Hello everyone,

I would like to get info about the PMQs in Shearwater and Greenwood. I looked on the CF website for the prices but of course they won't say if the PMQs are in good shape or if they're old and would need repairs. On another topic here I read that there is a REAL problem with many PMQs on Canadian bases so I would like to know what I'm getting into if we move in a PMQ in Shearwater or Greenwood. Just for the record, my boyfriend is a Cpl but I'm not in the army and we have no kids yet, so a 2 or 3-bedroom PMQ would be sufficient for us.

I'm a bit worried about moving into a PMQ because I read on the CF website that PMQs in Shearwater do have basements but we cannot use them all the time because of "water-related issues" !!!    Does it mean that there are frequent floodings in Shearwater ?? That's not very reassuring... So that's why I would love it if people here could give me some info about the PMQs in Shearwater and Greenwood.

Thanks a lot in advance !!


----------



## jobi (4 Apr 2006)

Hi all,

  It's my 1st post here.  I just found out about this site while browsing for information on our move to Halifax where we are posted this summer.

  We currently live in Trenton and we have a few questions we were hoping some of you could answer about life in Halifax...  Any info would be greatly appreciated.  We went through the forum to make sure that we did not ask the same questions....

1.  We live in MQs in Trenton.  It has it's positive and negative sides but all together we have no major complains so we plan on getting an MQ in Shearwater if one is available.  Any comments or suggestions about MQs in Shearwater?  How's the heating cost? How's the MQ area?  How long does it take to commute to the dockyard?

2.  We lived in Esquimalt for 10 years and did not need Air Conditioning.  Trenton was a different story and we now own 3 of these power hungry appliances.  Would they be required in Halifax?  Are the summer nights scorching hot or does it cool down enough to only sleep with the windows open?

3.  Our 2 kids will be going in Grade 2 & 5 and we were curious to know how is the French school in Dartmouth?  Anyone sending their kids there?  How do you find the school?  How are the kids behaviour at school and how long is the bus ride from the MQs.  If we were to move elsewhere than the MQ's would you recommend the Halifax or the Dartmouth French School.  (ps. we *are * not looking for French immersion...)

4.  How's the cost of living, especially compared to Ontario (Kingston/Trenton).  I saw a post about a $7 4L milk   Is it that expensive for food?  

5.  Because we are 4, we are entitled to 2 rooms or a suite while waiting for our furniture to arrive.  We are hoping to find a nice suite with a very large Jacuzzi   and a sofa-bed or 2nd double bed.  Preferably but not necessarily close to Shearwater...  Any suggestions? 

6.  Anyone got their furniture moved from Ontario to NS in the summer? how long did it take for you?

7.  Finally, any advice about the Move either concerning Royal Lepage or when arriving there,...

  I know this I am asking for a lot but if you have a tiny bit of information about any of these questions, I would love to hear your thoughts...

Thanks again...


----------



## Springroll (4 Apr 2006)

Welcome Jobi!!

I can't answer your question about the Q's in Shearwater, but I can answer some of your other questions.



> We lived in Esquimalt for 10 years and did not need Air Conditioning.  Trenton was a different story and we now own 3 of these power hungry appliances.  Would they be required in Halifax?  Are the summer nights scorching hot or does it cool down enough to only sleep with the windows open?



Some nights are very warm, and hubby and I wish we had an air conditioner. Some are not. I would keep them, just in case. Out in Victoria we never needed any either.



> How's the cost of living, especially compared to Ontario (Kingston/Trenton).  I saw a post about a $7 4L milk   Is it that expensive for food?



The cost of living is considerably higher when it comes to food and such. Yes, milk is just about $7 a 4L....the only difference we noticed was yes, we can afford to buy out here(vs Victoria) but everything else seems to be expensive. You are also taxed more out here.



> Because we are 4, we are entitled to 2 rooms or a suite while waiting for our furniture to arrive.  We are hoping to find a nice suite with a very large Jacuzzi   and a sofa-bed or 2nd double bed.  Preferably but not necessarily close to Shearwater...  Any suggestions?



When we arrived we stayed at The Delta Halifax. Had a great expoerience with them(morning buffet is the way to go!) and they were pet friendly. If you want something more quaint, check out Stern's Mansion. They are a B&B that we were permitted to stay in on our HHT. Our room had a hot tub in the bathroom...it was fantastic but small.



> Finally, any advice about the Move either concerning Royal Lepage or when arriving there,...



If you have done the move form out west to Ontario, then you are pretty well prepared for this move...just remember to save EVERY receipt, no mater what. Let them sift through them to find the ones relevant...after you have made copies of all of them.

Good luck in your move!
I hope it is as hassle free as possible!


----------



## Siggywife (4 Apr 2006)

1.  We live in MQs in Trenton.  It has it's positive and negative sides but all together we have no major complains so we plan on getting an MQ in Shearwater if one is available.  Any comments or suggestions about MQs in Shearwater?  How's the heating cost? How's the MQ area?  How long does it take to commute to the dockyard?

_The MQ's in Shearwater are being redone.. All MQ's are on oil.. Oil right now if you get capped in is about .78 cents a litre.. From Shearwater it is about 15 to 20 mintues taking the macdonald brigde across.. If you get a MAC Pass it is only 30 dollars a month instead of .75 cents each way_

2.  We lived in Esquimalt for 10 years and did not need Air Conditioning.  Trenton was a different story and we now own 3 of these power hungry appliances.  Would they be required in Halifax?  Are the summer nights scorching hot or does it cool down enough to only sleep with the windows open?

_YOU dont need any here either..We were surprised since we moved here last summer from Ontario.._

3.  Our 2 kids will be going in Grade 2 & 5 and we were curious to know how is the French school in Dartmouth?  Anyone sending their kids there?  How do you find the school?  How are the kids behaviour at school and how long is the bus ride from the MQs.  If we were to move elsewhere than the MQ's would you recommend the Halifax or the Dartmouth French School.  (ps. we are not looking for French immersion...)

Sorry Cant help you there.. 

4.  How's the cost of living, especially compared to Ontario (Kingston/Trenton).  I saw a post about a $7 4L milk   Is it that expensive for food?  

We moved form Ontario to Shearwater last summer.. Our Grocery bills have double considerabley since moving here.. I would shop at Loblaws and A&P before moving out here to get a rough idea on how much more expensive it is.. But there are spots for fruits and vegetables that are alittle less then super market prices..

5.  Because we are 4, we are entitled to 2 rooms or a suite while waiting for our furniture to arrive.  We are hoping to find a nice suite with a very large Jacuzzi   and a sofa-bed or 2nd double bed.  Preferably but not necessarily close to Shearwater...  Any suggestions? 

Ramada Inn in Brunside it is just off the 111.. it isnt all that close but it is about 15 minutes from shearwater..it is off of Brownlow.. 

6.  Anyone got their furniture moved from Ontario to NS in the summer? how long did it take for you?

Our furniture took five days..

7.  Finally, any advice about the Move either concerning Royal Lepage or when arriving there,...

Everything is much behind in the times.. The readily available that we are used to in Kingston isnt here..Taxes are much higher and minium wage is much lower.. The cuts of meat isnt all that great but livable..People are friendly.. Plenty of ocean to see..the beaches are free... and the weather isnt all that bad either.. As along as you have a list of what you need for shopping and stay within a budget you shouldnt have issues as far as money goes... This is our biggest isue.. We arent used to having such a tight budget..

I hope Shearwater treats you better.. We are off to Edmonton.. It really is a nice place to be.. but it isnt for everyone.. Dh has got to go back to Army mode which he isnt looking forward to doing..LOL.. He finally has hair.. Good luck

Siggy


----------



## Rhibwolf (4 Apr 2006)

jobi said:
			
		

> 5.  Because we are 4, we are entitled to 2 rooms or a suite while waiting for our furniture to arrive.  We are hoping to find a nice suite with a very large Jacuzzi   and a sofa-bed or 2nd double bed.  Preferably but not necessarily close to Shearwater...  Any suggestions?
> 
> 7.  Finally, any advice about the Move either concerning Royal Lepage or when arriving there,...



Cambridge Suites, excellent services, great gym facilities, and REAL close to downtown.  Holiday Inn also has nice facilities.  Both are viewable on the net.  You have to cross over to get to Shearwater, but in reality, there arent too many nice places to stay once you get out of Dartmouth, and to be honest, the best locations are on the Halifax side.
RE Royal Lepage - take nothing at face value, get everything in writing. EVERYTHING.  If your rep in Trenton says you are authorized to do something, make sure you get it in writing.  Oh, did I mention? Get everything in writing.


----------



## NCRCrow (8 Apr 2006)

stayed at the Ramada Burnside, it was great because it had a awesome pool/waterslide and the restaurant was excellent! (my kids loved it)

 Lots of free parking and the Mic Mac Mall is real close and so is a Tim Hortons!


----------



## BOSNwife (18 Apr 2006)

Siggywife said:
			
		

> _The MQ's in Shearwater are being redone.. All MQ's are on oil.. Oil right now if you get capped in is about .78 cents a litre.. From Shearwater it is about 15 to 20 mintues taking the macdonald brigde across.. If you get a MAC Pass it is only 30 dollars a month instead of .75 cents each way_



I've lived in Shearwater since 1998. Not ALL PMQ's are being redone. They are renovating 2 bedrooms houses & turning them into 3 bedroom houses. Not All PMQ's are oil heated; Some are electric heat. I've gotten my oil this past winter from a discount oil company & payed between .64-.69 cents a litre. My husband takes the bus or his bicycle & leaves me the van, so we buy bridge tokens; same price of 2 passes through bridge tolls for 5 days a week work. Buy MAC Pass if you're passing through bridge tolls more than that in a month.


----------



## jobi (20 Apr 2006)

Hi Everyone,

  I just wanted to say thank you very much for all the great information you have provided.  We are waiting and hoping to get a PMQ and are a little more prepared now that we have read your comments...


----------



## gaspasser (21 May 2006)

If I may, Mover 1 is incorrect!  Greenwood is more expensive than Ontario.  $7 for a 4 lt bag of milk compared to $4.30.  Give me a break.  I posted elsewhere about the in and outs of NS vs ON. I'm a Bluenoser but was glad when I saw Amherst in my rearview!  
Keiths is good beer!  It beats that Candadian or Blue.  
Oh, if you're getting PLD or been told you're getting PLD in greenwood.....keep thinking it.  I didn't get any of it down east. If the Navy guys are getting, then there's a double standard.  
That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## CallOfDuty (21 May 2006)

Yep, us Navy guys are getting it....over about 300 or so a month.  But I'm sure the cost of living in Halifax is more than in Greenwood.
 Cheers
Steve


----------



## shaunswife (24 May 2006)

sorry only know what its like in emonton

angela


----------



## AD Tech (10 Mar 2007)

Hello All

My family & I are posted this summer to Halifax MARLANT (near the dockyard?) and am interested in what kind of commute times we can expect to/from the various districts such as Bedford, Dartmouth etc; a general sampling of communities outside of Halifax.

Where are the "good" areas to live, IE: school districts, work, shopping etc.?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Mar 2007)

If you are looking for public transit times here is a link for Metro Transit:
http://www.halifax.ca/metrotransit

Myself, I live just outside of Dartmouth and it takes me an average of 20-25 minutes to drive to work. Its cheaper as well.


----------



## AD Tech (10 Mar 2007)

Thanks Ex

20-25 Min is not bad. Do you use the bridge, and if so, is there a toll? And for that matter, you mention it's cheaper outside of Dartmouth, how so?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Mar 2007)

The further you live away from Halifax proper the cheaper it is. rents, mortgage, property tax what have you. If you plan to bring your own vehicle to work the bridge toll is 75 cents either way. Cheaper to get a MacPass.


----------



## TN2IC (10 Mar 2007)

The toll is 75 cents to across. But you if you buy a MacPass it is only then 60 cents a pass.


----------



## scoutfinch (10 Mar 2007)

There are tons of service personnel in Sackville (stay away from Lower Sackville) but Middle and Upper Sackville have great new communities.  Cole Harbour is also a popular choice.


----------



## scoutfinch (10 Mar 2007)

PS. Don't worry about the toll or driving because you are unlikely to get parking at the Dockyards.  That being said, some communities have MetroLink buses that are non-stop to downtown which then is just a short walk from the dockyard.


----------



## gaspasser (10 Mar 2007)

There is nothing wrong with Lower Sackville!!!, it's a nice community and good shopping.  Living on the outskirts will cost you money either in gas or transit as compared to taxes and living expences.  It's a direct drive in from Sackville to dockyard/Barrington St.  
It's all about personal choice.
Oh, you will pay more in NS income tax AND HST (horse shyte tax) 
Regards


----------



## TN2IC (10 Mar 2007)

Ah yes...shoot....I forgot... yeah you need at less 10 years I believe to get a park pass there. Dockyards and Stad are like that. The other bases Willow/Windsor/Mill Cove/NAD are different. I had no problem with that. I know of some folks at the dockyards that rent parking spots in the garage by the Casino.

Just to note, Beaverbank is a nice area too. I use to live there and had no problems. Sackville is near by for your shopping needs. Tons of land out there. Plus a golf course if intrested.


----------



## Hot Lips (10 Mar 2007)

Eastern Passage is nice as well...down by the water...close to a golf course...lots of military families...bus service...schools are nice...not far from too much but out of Dartmouth just enough to be a little quieter.
The commute isn't bad from Eastern Passage and I believe a fair number of ppl car pool to Stad daily.

HL


----------



## AD Tech (10 Mar 2007)

Sounds like a serious parking issue. Do most minions take the bus?

Thanks for the tip on "Sackville". It'll be an option; how about Harrietsfield?


----------



## NCRCrow (10 Mar 2007)

Dont listen to this useless chatter. Lower Sackville is an awesome place to live and as WO, you will get a DYKD parking pass. I have a beautiful house on First lake and it takes 17 minutes to Dockyard.

If anything the "Paasage" is Wallis Heights/Shannon Park reborn.


----------



## TN2IC (10 Mar 2007)

So it goes by IT in the CF? Not how long you have been posted to Halifax? Or am I mixed up?


Edit for typo...


----------



## NCRCrow (10 Mar 2007)

?


----------



## AD Tech (10 Mar 2007)

That's good to hear about the Parking Pass...any thoughts on Harrietsfield.  Also, any comments on Ramar the company that seems to be building a lot of houses


----------



## NCRCrow (10 Mar 2007)

The key to the parking pass in Dockyard is that you have to be there before 0700 on a week day or you will not find a spot. 

When you clear in to your unit, ensure you get a Dockyard Parking request from your RMS staff. Then go to the Commissionaire Shop (near Rainbow Gate) with your PLCC Card/ Insurance/Registration and Drivers Licence.

Parking in Dockyard with no car pass might cause you a towing/impound fee as the MP's and Commissionaires are unforgiving.

Harrietsfield? Ramar? It's all a matter of choice and schools etc.

Lower Sackville is a beautiful community with all the amenties plus a new hospital, two rinks and a brand new Wal-Mart!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kratz (10 Mar 2007)

Current Time-In policy for:

- Stadacona is 10 years for a parking pass (green sticker)
- Dockyard, non-industrial area (outside the fence) is 15 years (white sticker)
- Dockyard, industiral (inside the fence) is governed by your building manager and the position you are posted into. (red sticker)

Most people I know bus it into the dockyard or car pool.

As for arriving on time. Yes depending on where you want to park in the dockyard, you need to arrive between 6:45 thru 7:15. After that you will search for the first spot you find and walk.

The comment that the MP and Commissionars are unforgiving with their $25 parking fines without a pass are true.


----------



## NCRCrow (10 Mar 2007)

The Red Sticker aka "The Holy Grail"


----------



## mudrecceman (10 Mar 2007)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> The further you live away from Halifax proper the cheaper it is. rents, mortgage, property tax what have you. If you plan to bring your own vehicle to work the bridge toll is 75 cents either way. Cheaper to get a MacPass.



I buy tokens...I think they are 60 cents a piece?


----------



## kratz (10 Mar 2007)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> The Red Sticker aka "The Holy Grail"



Umm..The Black Sticker allows the owner to park in any DND spont in the HRM (Stad, Dkyd, Windsor, DC School, NAD, Range, ect...) so while the Red Sticker is not the highest on the list, it is the only one the most of us can hope to reach for.


----------



## mudrecceman (10 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Ah yes...shoot....I forgot... yeah you need at less 10 years I believe to get a park pass there.



15 years for NCMs I believe.  I have no idea how it works for Officers, I was told that it is not the same.  Rank does have its privileges.   ;D


----------



## NCRCrow (10 Mar 2007)

I have never seen the elusive "Black Sticker". I have seen UFO's and Bigfoot though.

Ranks has no privilege for parking passes. All time in!


----------



## mudrecceman (10 Mar 2007)

Ahh, the work of the mysterious Parking Pass Committee.

Now...how does one get on this?

I will start taking bids on passes shortly after I can worm my way onto this urban myth, called the Parking Pass Committee.



I don't know how this all works BUT I do know when I was living in Wellington House, I had a SQ parking pass, and...STILL got a ticket for..yup...parking in front of Wellington House   :rofl:

A WELL-OILED machine :blotto:


----------



## kratz (10 Mar 2007)

My better half had a pass for Stad and parked in the wrong row that is reserved for "the school". Someone made a complaint into the MPs and she got a ticket for it. It did not matter that she was employed at the school's location. If she did not have their pass, she was not entitled to park there. This is why it is important to ensure that after you know you have Time In, you also check with the building manager to ensure you have a parking space.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (10 Mar 2007)

You are gonna love Halifax!
I live in Dartmouth (Montebello area)...15 minute commute then over the MacDonald Bridge and I nip in the back gate (I work at the base...which is known as Stadacona) The Dockyard is down under the bridge and would probably be another 2 minutes.
MACPASS (Electronic Pass) is the way to go. you give them a $30 dollar deposit on the transponder and it is billed automatically to your credit card...saves fumbling for tokens or quarters...dropping them on the ground occasionally and best of all....you don't have to wind your window down when it's  -30C with the wind chill factor! 
There's a joke here that the CD is the "Parking Pass medal" cause you gotta have big TI to get a parking pass in the Dockyard. The General parking outside is scarce if you get here much after 0715 I'm told.
Lot's of activities here though for military families. the MFRC is one of the oldest in the country and has a lot of programming......family days down in the Dockyard in June...bring your family. George Canyon is playing this year in the evening I'm told.
Any hooo.....enjoy. It's a great posting.  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (10 Mar 2007)

Don't worry..I was on Base Taxi and got a ticket... don't ask.


----------



## kratz (10 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Don't worry..I was on Base Taxi and got a ticket... don't ask.



??? Oh but inquiering minds would want to know.  ;D


----------



## AD Tech (11 Mar 2007)

Thanks for your replies....certainly was entertaining LOL!.


----------



## niner domestic (11 Mar 2007)

Ad Tech:  I used to live out past Harrietsfield and I loved it, it was a bit of a hike into work and the Rotary at Quinpool/Spryfield is a major pain if you hit it after 0700.  Grab a Tim's on the way down, turn up the tunes because you aren't moving for at least 30 mins.  I did like it out there though, I was about 10 mins from the Beaches.  The roads in the winter can be a bit dodgy for clearing and sanding. Property taxes aren't too bad out there, but there was a concern back in 99 about the well water quality as they were finding evidence of heavy minerals in the supply so if you are on a well, have your potable water checked as part of your conditions to purchase.  

My in laws all live out in Glen Arbour (on the way to Tantallon - French's Bay) and the whole area out that way is lovely.  Takes my sister-in-law about 25 mins to get to her work near the Dockyards.  There are a lot of new builds out that way.  As for info on new builders, there is a web site called www.canadiansforproperlybuilthomes.com which has a ton of info and links on buying a newly built home etc in Canada.  Well worth the read.  Keep in mind that most of the home there are either fueled by furnace oil, propane or electricity as natural gas isn't readily available to the large market. So keep that in mind when looking at your finances. (oh and if your are swayed to buy a quaint fishing village house built in the early 1800s, do check the insulation in the attic BEFORE you buy it... they have a tendency to be insulated with dried seaweed under the pink stuff...LOL)

As for the Sackvilles, I have friends that have lived there all their lives and haven't much to complain about.  Personally, I'm not sure why the area has such a bad rep, when there are other places that are much worse like Preston.  One thing you may notice about Halifax proper is there is a tendency for nicer residential areas to be just small pockets that are surrounded by not so nice areas. It was explained to me that one has to approach Halifax differently than most Canadian cities and realize that it is first and foremost a Navy/Seafaring port that grew into a city and the tough, no nonsense attitude still very much remains.  The other thing I noticed was the people of Halifax *are* the salt of the earth folks but don't suffer fools gladly, they are very friendly to tourist and visitors and remain so as long as said visitor eventually leaves, but if you aren't from there it can take a while for the locals to warm up to you.  I was lucky, I got a small pass as my surname is a local family name so it bought me some goodwill from the locals. (and be prepared that there are also some family names that have a long history with the LEOs and if you happen to share that surname, be prepared to give out your lineage so you aren't mistaken as one of them.  (and if your last name is Dorsey, move to New Brunswick and commute...LOL) 

Grade schools can be a bit of a challenge to find a decent one and IIRC, the french immersion schools down there require either a parent or grandparent to be a French speaker before the child is admitted. I'll inquire of my kid as to whether that is still the case, as she is looking into the schooling situation presently.

The MOT, in Nova Scotia requires you to have your car certified on a yearly basis along with the regular licencing fees.  As well, auto insurance is expensive down there no matter what your experience is.  Mine jumped from a modest amount here in Ottawa to a heart-stopping, I feel sick amount in Halifax.  So that said, you may not need to concern yourself with a parking pass as you won't be able to afford the insurance (or gas once you've paid the premium).  

Daycare can be a bit of another challenge as the MFRC and other daycare centres do not account for any shift work done by the members so if your trade has any likelihood of early starts or late shifts, you will probably need to find a home care for any kids you have.  Both my kid and her husband have shifts in their trades and finding a daycare was a nightmare for them.  

There are a ton of museums, forts, citadels, redoubts, beaches, quaint fishing villages, scenic drives, festivals, ceremonies and whale watching to visit, observe and participate in so you'll have no problems keeping busy.  

Good luck!


----------



## AD Tech (11 Mar 2007)

Great reply Niner; just what we need. Thanks


----------



## mudrecceman (11 Mar 2007)

$142 to register my car ( just did it last week ) for 2 years.  Not sure how that compares to the other provinces.

As for insurance, I get mine thru The Personal, and my rate (36 year old, no offences driving a 4 door sedan type car) is $107 a month.


----------



## AD Tech (11 Mar 2007)

Thanks not bad; to register a car in Ontario is approx. $75/yr


----------



## gaspasser (11 Mar 2007)

I'm not sure if Halifax gets PLD, I don't think my brother does, BUT, things are more expensive in NS!!!
Everything cost of living.   
But, it's very laid back, easy going maritimers are fun to hang out with. Can't beat the history, the people, and the BEER. 
As you can tell, Halifax has it's ups and downs, just like every other place in Canada has.  I'm from there, so I love the place and miss it dearly. 
|Cheers|


----------



## Stoker (11 Mar 2007)

Yes Halifax gets PLD for now, not sure how much it is though. Had a "black" pass for a while, nice to have. Anyone notice OS and AB's parking their cars in the yard and never seem to get a ticket.


----------



## TN2IC (11 Mar 2007)

$300 something..... I really don't see it anyways....







Wife


----------



## mudrecceman (11 Mar 2007)

$374 before taxes...


----------



## NCRCrow (11 Mar 2007)

I agree with OS/AB's not getting tickets in Dockyard. Maybe I am wrong and the Commissionaires are getting soft.


----------



## gaspasser (11 Mar 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> $374 before taxes...


...ssh, don't tell my brother...
I don't think he gets the PLD, TN let him know will ya?


----------



## TN2IC (11 Mar 2007)

No prob Boss... I"m on leave all week.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (12 Mar 2007)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> I agree with OS/AB's not getting tickets in Dockyard. Maybe I am wrong and the Commissionaires are getting soft.



That's cause they pick up the phone and call the CDS office if they get a ticket!  
ref to an incident aboard Preserver...the young man actually got the CDS on the line somehow....the crap came rolling down hill pretty quickly I guess.  :'(


----------



## tree hugger (12 Mar 2007)

SamIAm said:
			
		

> There are tons of service personnel in Sackville (stay away from Lower Sackville) but Middle and Upper Sackville have great new communities.  Cole Harbour is also a popular choice.



Nope.  You've got it backwards.  I was born and bred in Sackville.  Great community, really growing - I remember when Wal-mart was a race track and Superstore was a drive-in theatre... and I'm not even that old!  It's been steadily growing for years and an investment in a home will always increase in value.  

I've since lived in various towns/cities throughout out Canada and I'm convinced that Lr. Sackville has the most Tim Horton's per capita.  Seriously, try counting!


----------



## tree hugger (12 Mar 2007)

.....and I survived the Halifax school system - they made me right some good edjcated.


----------



## AD Tech (12 Mar 2007)

I see you learned some gooder English too! LOL


----------



## TN2IC (12 Mar 2007)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> I've since lived in various towns/cities throughout out Canada and I'm convinced that Lr. Sackville has the most Tim Horton's per capita.  Seriously, try counting!



Five...


One drive thru on Beaverbank Rd
2 drive thru ones on Sacville Dr. Including the Esso Gas Station
1 walk in one on Sackville Dr. beside the Esso Gas Station
1 drive thru on Cobequid Rd 
1 walk in one Glendale Dr at the Sport Stadium


Might you note the is a (1) Robin Donuts across from Timmies at the Esso Gas Station



Now used car dealerships? That will take a while.


 :rofl:


----------



## CdnArtyWife (12 Mar 2007)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> I've since lived in various towns/cities throughout out Canada and I'm convinced that Lr. Sackville has the most Tim Horton's per capita.  Seriously, try counting!



bit of a hijack here, but I'd say Moncton has the most Tims per capita...

According to the website there are 27 Timmies in the greater Moncton area (Moncton, Dieppe, Riverview) 

see for yourself ;D


----------



## tree hugger (12 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Five...
> 
> 
> One drive thru on Beaverbank Rd
> ...



You learned some right good math at your scool:  1+2+1+1+1 = 5?

Also - superstore so 7 and counting...?

You're right about the car dealerships!


----------



## niner domestic (12 Mar 2007)

Is the Downsview Mall timmies still there? I saw the last time we were down the turned it into an open plaza.  My four favourite timmies are Young and Robie, Hammond Plains Rd at Kerney Lake Dr (the mgr there always gave me packets of tim's coffee to send to hubs when he was away) Waverley Rd at Montebello (the staff always ask if I have the grand kids in the car and if we do, it's timbits for all...) and the one at the airport, who always remember hubs from when he bought 4 huge boxes of tim bits to take back to the Sinai after his HTLA for the canucks over there.


----------



## mudrecceman (12 Mar 2007)

I like the one in Dartmouth, by Five Corners...Pleasant St and....Portland St area.  Always a gooder one there  :blotto:

The one by Shearwater used to be ok too.


----------



## TN2IC (12 Mar 2007)

Dieppe, Riverview don't count...   ;D


----------



## TN2IC (12 Mar 2007)

> You learned some right good math at your scool:  1+2+1+1+1 = 5?





I need to get off the glue....


Good old Beaver bank Edamacatioon


----------



## tree hugger (12 Mar 2007)

LMAO!


----------



## niner domestic (12 Mar 2007)

TN, Me thinks you picked too far up your nose, some of your brains must have come away...LOL


----------



## TN2IC (12 Mar 2007)

My nose was bleeding ok? End of story...


----------



## tree hugger (12 Mar 2007)

Itchy brain?


----------



## tree hugger (12 Mar 2007)

AD Tech said:
			
		

> Hello All
> 
> My family & I are posted this summer to Halifax MARLANT (near the dockyard?) and am interested in what kind of commute times we can expect to/from the various districts such as Bedford, Dartmouth etc; a general sampling of communities outside of Halifax.
> 
> ...



So schools in Lr Sackville teach correct math, Beaverbank doesn't.  Hope that helps when it comes to picking schools...


----------



## tree hugger (12 Mar 2007)

I ate crayons until grade 6 though...


----------



## niner domestic (12 Mar 2007)

At least you had crayons...we had rocks.


----------



## TN2IC (12 Mar 2007)

Permit markers for me folks... rolling with the big boys now.


----------



## tree hugger (12 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Permit markers for me folks... rolling with the big boys now.



You're making this too easy!  

Permit markers?  Go Beaverbank! :-*


----------



## TN2IC (12 Mar 2007)

Don't make me get my ATV out...


----------



## gaspasser (12 Mar 2007)

CdnArtyWife said:
			
		

> bit of a hijack here, but I'd say Moncton has the most Tims per capita...
> 
> According to the website there are 27 Timmies in the greater Moncton area (Moncton, Dieppe, Riverview)
> 
> see for yourself ;D


Agreed, lived there for 4 years.  Everywhere you turn, there's a Tim Horton's.
Regards.

Back on track here:
Most areas around Halifax proper are nice places to live. Clayton Park and Fairview at least have the bus system which will get you to Dkyd/ Stad in about half an hour.  I used to work in the Hill and it took me about 45 to get to the top.
Soo, bus - no bus?  Long drive-short drive?  Nice house and low taxes?  Old house and high taxes? {in town}  Don't buy the house next to Alexander Keith's place...no one can afford that house... ;D
Cheers, BYTD


----------



## AD Tech (13 Mar 2007)

I am posted to Halifax and am looking for info on the cost of property taxes and basic utilities.  Things such as Internet, Oil for heating, electricity.  Also, which is better:  Oil or electricity?  I am pretty much sold on living outside of Halifax proper so any and all info would be great.  I think I am leaning towards Sackville, Bedford, or Harrietsford.  Thanks a bunch in advance


----------



## aesop081 (13 Mar 2007)

AD Tech.....

you already had a thread going about your posting to Halifax, starting a new one was not necesary......i merged them

army.ca staff


----------



## mudrecceman (13 Mar 2007)

Internet, cable and phone services...well some of them atleast.  I use Aliant for cell and Eastlink for cable/Internet.

http://eastlink.ca/specials/residentialbundles/

http://productsandservice.aliant.net/PS/ns/english/productsandservices/ps_1.jsp?section=1&bodycont=productsandservices%2fvalue.jsp&subsection=1&curbody=1&product_id=0

As for the rest, I am currently a ShackRat until my S/O is posted here so...I will bow out at this point.


----------



## 284_226 (13 Mar 2007)

AD Tech said:
			
		

> I am posted to Halifax and am looking for info on the cost of property taxes and basic utilities.  Things such as Internet, Oil for heating, electricity.  Also, which is better:  Oil or electricity?  I am pretty much sold on living outside of Halifax proper so any and all info would be great.  I think I am leaning towards Sackville, Bedford, or Harrietsford.  Thanks a bunch in advance



Property taxes are going through the roof.  My own assessment in Dartmouth is up 26.6% in three years, and that's tame compared to some of the stories in the news.

You can view the assessment history of any property in the province at http://www.nsassessmentonline.ca/Main/Home.aspx.  Might help in your decision as to whether a property is over or undervalued.

Electricity is ridiculous.  NS Power has asked for and gotten three rate increases in five years, and should never have been privatized.  The only way I'd recommend electricity is if you're building your home and have ETS heating units installed, which qualifies you for time-of-day rates with NS Power.  Then you can save a few bucks.

Heating oil is running around $0.60/litre right now.  

Water is expensive, with about 1/3 of your bill being for actual water use.  The rest is for an environmental protection surcharge and a wastewater treatment surcharge.  They've gotta pay for the new sewage treatment facilities somehow, since dumping everything in the harbour isn't acceptable anymore, apparently.

For internet, go with Eastlink.  They have 10 Mbps service, while Aliant only has 5 Mbps service and is more expensive.  You can get your cable, telephone and internet bundled together for $112/mo from Eastlink, and that includes full tier cable and extra outlets for televisions, and all the calling features on your phone.  You also get a 15% discount on your Rogers cellular bill if you're an Eastlink customer.

_Edited to add the link for nsassessmentonline._


----------



## NCRCrow (14 Mar 2007)

You right about the NS Power being a den of thieves. 

I am putting in a pellet stove this summer or borrowing a Herman Nelson.

Nova Scotia in general is ridiculous!!


----------



## niner domestic (14 Mar 2007)

AD Tech:

Couple of things to add for you to look into and ask about during your HHT.

Not all communities and areas have full Eastlink services so either ask the agent to confirm or call the service providers to confirm, I bought a house in an area that was excluded from the telephone service bundle and it was frustrating waiting for it to appear.  (I posted out before it ever got hooked up).  

There was a trend going on a few years ago with the insurance carriers for home insurance and forcing owners to update their oil tanks (if they were a certain vintage) before they would continue with coverage or even begin coverage.  The house I was in at the time, got caught in that scheme as I couldn't locate the invoice/proof of when it had been changed out by the previous owner and I had to replace a perfectly good tank with pretty much the same quality of tank before the house could be insured.  So make sure you inquire about the age of the tank and ask for proof of the update when you put in your offer.   

If you are heading out to the Harrietsfield area, then take note that besides testing your water source before purchasing, keep in mind that the water supply in the raw form from a well out there contains minerals that will grey a white shirt within 3 washings.  The houses out there really need a water conditioner and filter.  

The tax rate in NS is higher than Ont and once you arrive, see your pay clerk to bump up your remaining tax year deductions to account for that otherwise you'll in all likelihood end up owing.  

Property tax is a funny beast.  For the most part, the taxes you are made aware of during a house viewing/offer stage are in all likelihood based on what the current market value of the house *for the current owner* and what the properties have been sold at in the last tax year for that area.  So when you put in your offer of say 150K, and the house four doors down also sold for 155K but both houses had been previously sold for 110K, on the next tax assessment, those increased property values will be factored in in the calculations of mill rates.  So, going on what the current owner pays for their taxes isn't necessarily going to give you the rate at which you will be paying your taxes once your new property is assessed.  So, not only look at the property you are interested in and its sale record and tax rates, but also look at the area surrounding it, your agent can pull up those records for you.   

One other little quirky thing about property in Nova Scotia, it's been historically sold on the Grantor/grantee system and traditionally the land registry has been satisfied that a clear 40 year record is sufficient to convey the property and offer a quiet title.  In the last 5 years, NS has been moving towards converting over to the torrens land registry.  Many of the older properties in NS had their surveys done in chain measurements as well (that's always fun to try and figure out when you need to put up a new fence on a property line and yes, there are properties that actually still have rocks and tree stumps as their markers for their survey so ask to see a copy of the survey to know what your are potentially dealing with).  The conversion has not been without its problems and it's been slow to complete the conversion.  Be prepared for some delays in the conveyancing should the property you are going after falls in between being converted and on the old grant system.


----------



## TN2IC (14 Mar 2007)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> You right about the NS Power being a den of thieves.
> 
> I am putting in a pellet stove this summer or borrowing a Herman Nelson.
> 
> Nova Scotia in general is ridiculous!!



Immersion heater for me. I think CFHA would not be pleased when the pipe has gone in the ceiling/roof.   ;D


----------



## midget-boyd91 (20 May 2008)

The town of Bridgewater is going to be hosting a Red Friday Rally to support the troops. General Rick Hillier is one of the confirmed guests.
The parade kicks off at about 1:15 and march to the South Shore Exhibition Grounds.

http://www.redfridays.ca/bridgewater2008.htm

I had planned on attending, but unfortunately on Friday I'm going to be in Kentville sitting around the DMV waiting for my number to be called  :-\

Midget


----------



## midget-boyd91 (22 May 2008)

Well, turns out I *will *be able to attend (as long as rain doesn't hamper the driving conditions too much). 
Damn, I was looking forward to sitting in the DMV all day too. Shucks. Maybe next time.

Midget


----------



## Harley Sailor (22 May 2008)

Maybe I'll see you there.  I'll be the one in the top hat.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (22 May 2008)

Harley Sailor said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll see you there.  I'll be the one in the top hat.



Abe Lincoln style top hat or one of those fancy new breed hats?   :blotto:

I'll be the one in a red shirt.  

Midget


----------



## Harley Sailor (22 May 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Abe Lincoln style top hat or one of those fancy new breed hats?   :blotto:
> 
> I'll be the one in a red shirt.
> 
> Midget



Abe Lincoln with a red shirt.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (22 May 2008)

Harley Sailor said:
			
		

> Abe Lincoln with a red shirt.



I'll have to keep my eyes open then.
I just hope it won't be raining too hard.

Midget


----------



## midget-boyd91 (23 May 2008)

Well it was a pretty good turn out, and didn't get rained on too much. The fly by done by the SeaKing, Cormorant, Herc and 2 Hornets was impressive to say the least. Not to mention watching the Griffin land about 100 feet away from me.
  The only down side was the fact that I couldn't give the 'Midget Salute' (moon) to the hippies, as there was a News camera on them when I was passing them. I don't know how many they showed on the News, but there was only probably less than a dozen of them there.

 Harley Sailer, was that you walking around with the little dog that looked like Chinese food?  ;D 
  I saw a couple top-hats there, but only one person had the hat and a biker vest.

Midget


----------



## Harley Sailor (23 May 2008)

Yes, that was me and Killer.  I was hopping you would spot me.  I had three friends spot me and come over to chat.

I sure was a great rally. I have a couple pictures and will post them when I can down size them.

Nice to see all the invited guests. The TV coverage was small but good. The only thing that really upset me was the Frenchman giving a TV interview during O'Canada.


----------



## TN2IC (23 May 2008)

Harley Sailor said:
			
		

> Nice to see all the invited guests. The TV coverage was small but good. The only thing that really upset me was the Frenchman giving a TV interview during O'Canada.




I would of "sorted him out" then.  ;D


----------



## Harley Sailor (23 May 2008)

I almost did, but I get in enough trouble without going looking for it.  ;D


----------



## midget-boyd91 (24 May 2008)

Harley Sailor said:
			
		

> Nice to see all the invited guests. The TV coverage was small but good. The only thing that really upset me was the Frenchman giving a TV interview during O'Canada.



I'm not sure exactly what he was doing, but I was a bit bothered by the folk that was getting all the young elementary kids worked up everytime Minister McKay spoke to the audience. I don't imagine it was intentional, but still ... he's the Minister of Defense at a rally for the troops for christsake. At least wait until he's done talking before getting them all rowled up.

Midget


----------



## kolkol (28 Apr 2011)

Hey all. 

Yes I searched  

I'm in the middle of my 3s course right now at Esq, and hopefully getting posted to HFX. I know the Hfx equivalent to Nelles is basically ABlock, but is there an equivalent to Bernays? Are they single occupancy rooms? How do I go about getting a room before I move?

Thanks


----------



## NavyShooter (21 May 2011)

Presuming you have DIN access, here's the Formation Accomodations website in Halifax:

http://halifax.mil.ca/N4MAT/N45/Accomodation/Template/index.htm


----------



## Wolf1412 (4 Feb 2016)

Yes I understand this is an old thread but only one I could find Nova Scotia specific and can't be construed as a necro post [Xp Anyhow after 4 years in South Africa am posted to Halifax this APS. Have never spent time in Halifax or Nova Scotia for that matter so looking to those in the know what to expect. Understand that taxes suck but any hints or pointers for living, insurance, where to live and how's the Biker community would be greatly appreciated. Looking forward to hitting the Cabot Trail on my Indian Scout.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Feb 2016)

Personally, I really liked Halifax.  I worked on both the Halifax and Shearwater sides during my time there, and preferred Shearwater.  PLD of $631/month meant about $180/pay take home after taxes above and beyond normal pay, but as you noted the provincial taxes are high.  PLD helps take 'some' of the sting out of that.

Getting to work; depends on your actual location and where you decide to live.  You could find yourself starting off working on the Hfx side, and then moved to the Shearwater side or vice versa and then its a bit of a PITA.  Crossing the bridges can be frustrating at high traffic times.  On the 'Dartmouth' side, there was lots of people living in the Cole Harbour/Eastern Passage areas.  

There is lots to see and do in the big little city of Halifax and area.  I know a few guys who were doing the biker thing, not sure about clubs and all that though.

Might help people weigh in if you knew where you are working, for thoughts on where to buy, etc.  

Insurance; the best prices I could find was using The Personal Group.


----------



## Lumber (4 Feb 2016)

First, what job did you have in SA? I didn't even know we had posting in SA...

Anyways, Halifax is a great community. Maybe it's because it's the next major city in 10hrs away (Quebec city.. sorry NB), but everyone seems to feel like your neighbour. It's the "East Coast Feel" that you'll learn to recognize.

Traffic, on the other hand, SUCKS. You'll be driving to work and hear on the radio "no major traffic delays to report", but yet you're in bumper to bumper traffic. This is because bumper to bumper traffic is what is typical.The Halifax "peninsula" has only 5 routes in or out of it: 3 intersections of several roads and the 2 bridges, which end up becoming huge bottle necks.

If you hate dealing with traffic and/or long commutes, then I would definitely recommend carefully considering where you live.  If you're going to be working in Halifax, and HATE commuting, then live on the peninsula. Halifax, I found, is very "patchy" when it comes to nice and not-so-nice areas. The south end is definitely nice, except near some of the student ghettos, and the North end is mostly ok, with some areas much nicer than others. So, you'll have to shop around, because you can find a nice place to live jut about anywhere on the peninsula. Clayton park is a really nice area, but it's just off of the peninsula, which means going through those bottle necks in the morning. If you're going to be working in Shearwater, then there are lots of options. Eastern Passage, Cole Harbour, Dartmouth, etc. There is still a lot of traffic but your commute will not be as long. 

If you don't mind long commutes, then there is always Bedford, Sackville, Fall River and Waverly, and a whole bunch of other small communities surrounding Halifax. 

As for motrocycling, there are a lot of great places to ride, especially the Cabot Trail. as for groups, a lot of guys on my ship were members of the Veterans UN-NATO club of Nova Scotia: http://www.veteransunnatons.org/who-we-are.

Also, taxes suck, insurance is great, DONAIRS DONAIRS DONAIRS.


----------



## Lumber (4 Feb 2016)

Oh, also...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Feb 2016)

The sucky part about where to buy/live is the 'posted to Halifax, work in Halifax then get moved to the other side of the harbour' later on.  

I bought in Eastern Passage, but had to work on the dockyard some.  When I worked Shearwater, I was 5 minutes from driveway to parking lot.  When I had to go across the bridge, I planned on an hour in the morning.

I worked with a person who'd been on the dockyard side, but then got moved over to Shearwater, and she lived in Timberlea.  Long sucky commute each way every day.  

Overall, IMO definitely more pro's than con's.  If it weren't for the provincial taxes I would likely retire someone in the area...


----------



## dimsum (4 Feb 2016)

Lumber said:
			
		

> First, what job did you have in SA? I didn't even know we had posting in SA...



Judging by the profile picture, I'll hazard a guess and say s/he is an MP in the Embassy.  

I was shocked at the taxes here compared to BC.


----------



## Scott (4 Feb 2016)

Cabot Trail, Ceilidh Trail, Sunrise Trail (starting in Antigonsih and heading around Cape George, then onwards) are three musts, if you ask me.

When I worked in the city (Burnside as well as Imperial and Ultramar sites), I lived in Brookfield out toward Truro. I'd be 40 minutes on any given day barring snowstorms and wrecks. I worked with guys living in the Lucasville or Prospect area who could be that much or more, depending. Between Lantz and Truro are some damned good prices to be had, if you don't necessarily require city living.


----------



## Wolf1412 (5 Feb 2016)

thanks for the info guys. And yes Dimsum I am a meathead. Have been doing Embassy Security in Pretoria since 2012 and returning to Canada this APS. Believe my office is in Halifax, downtown area so looking to live in that area. Not going to purchase as not sure how long I will be in Halifax, 29 years in so pulling pin is an option if not happy. I did not realize Halifax received PLD.

so looking to rent a simple one two bed apartment close to work or even a small PMQ, needs are little just want a comfortable place to lay my head. As for the biking looking forward to exploring the East Coast, been riding SA for the last 4 years and has been fantastic but the heat can wear you down. Have my UN NATO Vets Patch and have attended many Rally's and Jol's (Day Parties) fun when a Afrikaner ask if I am really from Canada.

any other suggestions for bike insurance, internet/cable/phone would be appreciated.

Again Thanks all


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Feb 2016)

Wolf1412 said:
			
		

> Believe my office is in Halifax, downtown area so looking to live in that area. Not going to purchase as not sure how long I will be in Halifax, 29 years in so pulling pin is an option if not happy. I did not realize Halifax received PLD.
> 
> so looking to rent a simple one two bed apartment close to work or even a small PMQ, needs are little just want a comfortable place to lay my head.



I am guessing that work would then either be in Windsor Park on the upper end of Windsor Street, or the location down off Hollis.  Travelling would be easier from 'in' Halifax then, rather than having to cross a bridge.

If you want to stay in / close to the downtown area, the South End is quite nice and close to all things.  The waterfront/pubs/restaurants, Point Pleasant Park, Metro Center (whatever it is called now), etc.  It is also far enough away from most of the university student rental areas to avoid their goings-on.

PMQs are limited on the Hfx side but are very close to Windsor Park, a 2 minute walk kind of close IIRC.  Most PMQs are over in Shearwater and that would mean doing the bridge if driving.  I worked at a downtown location close to Hollis while living in the Shearwater Qs and used to bike to the Woodside Ferry terminal to get across in the spring/summer.  Nice way to end the day taking the ferry back across.

There are a lot of different options for renting an apt in Halifax proper, it really depends how close to work and the downtown core you'd like to be.

Ref the attached pic:

- the red circle is the approx. area Clayton Park is located.
- the red square is the South End area.
- the red A is the Windsor Street work location.
- the red B is the approx. location down off Hollis Street.


----------



## Lumber (5 Feb 2016)

Wolf1412 said:
			
		

> any other suggestions for bike insurance, internet/cable/phone would be appreciated.



For interent cable/phone, you basically have only two options: Eastlink and Bell. At one point both were interchangeabl; however, which each of them has internet plans that are priced the same (i.e. a "basic" plan for ~$75, and "Intermediate Plan" for ~$90), Bell now offers internet that is way faster than east link for the same price. For example, right before I left, Eastlink's basic plan was $69.99 a month for internet that was 20mbps, while Bell's Fiber Op was $74.99 for 75mbps. almost 4x the speed for $5 more? Yes please!

As for TV and Phone, both offer packages where you get all three at a discount for the first couple months (usually around $99) and then it goes up to around $135 per month or more, depending on which packages you get.


----------



## blacktriangle (5 Feb 2016)

While we are on the topic of NS, how hard is it to re-sell a home in Halifax? Is it comparable to somewhere like Ottawa or Kingston? What about Greenwood? I'd assume it's a tougher market to sell in?

Are the taxes really that bad? Are we talking Quebec level taxes? I'm going to do some research but if anyone has a simple answer, it would be appreciated!


----------



## NavyShooter (5 Feb 2016)

If you're looking at real estate in Halifax, I suggest going to viewpoint.ca   it's a free website that has all of the MLS listings, with a WHOLE lot more info.  Create a free account (minor spam) and can even look at property taxes and sales history on houses, see what they bought for, sold for, etc.  Pretty neat.

In terms of market?  Well, selling a house out here is currently a slow process.  We carrried 2 mortgages for 5 months, and were happy to sell when we did.  There are still homes on the market from 2 years ago when we sold ours, and they're now selling for 50K less and still sitting there.  

NS


----------



## cupper (5 Feb 2016)

If you are going to be working downtown (Hollis Street), there are several new apartment buildings opening up just up from the Woodside ferry on the Shearwater end of Mount Hope Avenue just off the Circumferential Highway (Rte 111).

My parents moved in to a new building in that area a couple of years ago. Nice apartments. Location is convenient, especially if you end up over in Shearwater as well. Right on bus routes, Grocery story, Pharmacy, Hardware Store right there. And easy access to the major highways if you want to get out of town on days off.


----------



## blacktriangle (12 Feb 2016)

Sounds like a brutal market out East. I guess renting might be the way to go as. I had figured as much. Thanks guys!


----------

